# Outboard motors



## gacowboy (Jan 15, 2005)

Can anyone recommend an honest ,competent person or business to repair a 6HP Johnson outboard. It's time for a good tune -up before springtime. Need someone on the southside of Atlanta. Thanks


----------



## jeclif (Jan 15, 2005)

to bad your not around here we have Burns in Rincon


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 15, 2005)

*motor*

pm sent


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2005)

If you can't find anyone closer try Bart at B&B Marine in Conyers. They are on Hwy.138 two miles North of I-20. I've always been pleased with his work.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks guys , I will try to make some calls this week.


----------

